# Amtrak southwest chief



## Ken N Tx (Mar 22, 2015)

This is not my video..Interesting way to travel..
.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 22, 2015)

I was looking into traveling from NY to FL by Amtrak - the Silver Bullet, or Silver Chief, or something like that. You can get a private room with half-bath, access to room service and Internet, and lots of other goodies - I think it was only $300-something. Better than flying and _certainly_ better than the bus.


----------



## John C (Mar 22, 2015)

Between the years 1947 and 1990, I 'never stepped foot' on a train.  In 1991 my wife and I saw a special, offered by Amtrak, that would take us to the Grand Canyon and back.  I didn't know exactly what to expect since my last train trip was between Washington DC and a small town in East Tennessee on the "The Tennessean".  Amtrak didn't exist back then.  The trip was slow, smooth, quiet and very comfortable at the beginning.  Later on, it dawned on us that the train had to go very fast to make it's schedule, and that meant noise, vibration and a certain amount of swaying.  We enjoyed the trip, and the experience of seeing the Grand Canyon for the first time was worthwhile, but we both admitted that train travel wasn't really going to be our first choice for transportation in the days ahead.


----------



## oldman (Mar 23, 2015)

When I bought my Corvette in Florida, I brought it home on the Auto Train. We left Sanford, Florida at 4:00 p.m. and arrived two hours early in Lorton, Virginia at 7:30 a.m. My wife and I were offered snacks in one of the other cars, dinner and breakfast in the morning. To bring the car up and also get a sleeping compartment for the two of us, plus have the car deliver along with us in August was very cheap in my book. I think it was around $500.00. The weirdest thing was trying to take a shower in the morning. With the car moving side to side, it definitely made things interesting, but fun.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 23, 2015)

Our friends who visit Florida, for about three months, do the same thing, oldman. On at Sanford, off at Lorton. They really enjoy traveling this way.


----------



## John C (Mar 23, 2015)

oldman said:


> When I bought my Corvette in Florida, I brought it home on the Auto Train. We left Sanford, Florida at 4:00 p.m. and arrived two hours early in Lorton, Virginia at 7:30 a.m. My wife and I were offered snacks in one of the other cars, dinner and breakfast in the morning. To bring the car up and also get a sleeping compartment for the two of us, plus have the car deliver along with us in August was very cheap in my book. I think it was around $500.00. The weirdest thing was trying to take a shower in the morning. With the car moving side to side, it definitely made things interesting, but fun.


On our Amtrak trip, I made a point of taking a shower while rolling.  As you say, it is difficult to shower on a 70 mph train moving from side to side.  My perception of a train ride was like the train in *North By Northwest.*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 24, 2015)

John C said:


> On our Amtrak trip, I made a point of taking a shower while rolling.  As you say, it is difficult to shower on a 70 mph train moving from side to side.  My perception of a train ride was like the train in *North By Northwest.*



Can 2 people fit in the shower??? That would be interesting!!!


----------



## oldman (Mar 24, 2015)

In the train that I was in, I would have to say YES. The changing area and the shower are both very accommodating with plenty of room.


----------

